# 04 wrangler plow suggestions



## jblankster

wats up guys, i have a 04 jeep wrangler, in yellow  and im looking to get a plow for it. i would prolly be doing just some family/friend's driveways, and when i get good enough try to start working and do light commercial, and residential. what would you suggest? im not sure im going to start working and just do it as a favor for them. but if i do want to start, i dont want to have to buy a new plow. i like the fisher homesteader, but im afraid its too light duty if i start to work. i like the new XLS but i know thats too big lol. 

thanks for all of you guys help.


----------



## toby4492

http://www.snoway.com/snow-plows-22.cfm


----------



## Big Papi

I have an 07 wrangler and just did a bunch of research on plows and decided the best plow for the buck is the Boss 7' sport duty. You could get the 7 1/2' sport duty if you wanted to but I don't want to push the limit. I ordered mine this am - $3250.00. Everyone makes plows for wranglers the question is which one do you like? Which brand dealer do you have close to you?


----------



## basher

Big Papi;531469 said:


> Everyone makes plows for wranglers the question is which one do you like? Which brand dealer do you have close to you?


Good advice, local support is critical.


----------



## jblankster

i dont know where any places are, but i know there are some. im in the chicago area.

i want to go with the fisher ld or rd or the homesteader, of these which will mount, and work best for what i want to do?


----------



## Joel B.

Big Papi;531469 said:


> I have an 07 wrangler and just did a bunch of research on plows and decided the best plow for the buck is the Boss 7' sport duty. You could get the 7 1/2' sport duty if you wanted to but I don't want to push the limit. I ordered mine this am - $3250.00. Everyone makes plows for wranglers the question is which one do you like? Which brand dealer do you have close to you?


Have you got the plow yet and do you have any pictures you could post?


----------



## JK-Plow

Fisher doesn't make a mount for the Wrangler. The Homesteader is the only plow they recommend for the Wrangler. The Boss is only the 7 ft. Sport Duty for an 04 Wrangler (they recommend 97 to 02 Wranglers, but it will fit an 04). If you go with a Boss, you will need to beef up the front end on the 04. Curtis makes a plow and then there is Snoway. There are several Wranglers running around with the Homesteader/Suburbam plow and seem to like them. On an 04 Wranger I would go with either a Curtis or Snoway. But the biggest concern should be where is there a dealer near you and how is their service. I have an 07 Wrangler Unlimited with a Boss 7 1/2 Sport Duty and it works just fine for me.


----------



## d70stang

I have an 08 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited that I am looking for a plow for next year to do some driveways, small townhouse's, and possibly small commercial lots. I am narrowing it down to the Sno Way 22 or a boss sport duty 7'6". Do any of you guys that have either of these on your jeeps have any thoughts or could you post some pics? I have closer dealers for the Boss and am concerned about how far the SW's seem to stick out in front of the trucks. But on the other hand I really like the down pressure option on the SW. Great info on this website. Thanks for helping out us newbies.


----------



## basher

The SW doen't extend as far as it seems. It's a visual thing because of the clean open look of the lightbar. There's no Pump or pump housing filling the space so it appears to stick further out.


----------



## d70stang

OK, thanks Basher. I am also looking at some issues fitting it in the stall of my garage so it might be tight. Would you be able to give me a measurement for the edge of the front bumper to the farthest point out on the plow (having it straight) for an 07-08 Wrangler. Also do you have any pics of a 22 on a 07-08 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited? If so could you post them or let me know where I can find them? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jblankster

oh i gotta nother question, how have some of you gone about mounting any sort of strobe lights, either a mini edge light bar, or a simple single strobe and whatnot?


----------



## tjthorson

jblankster;536582 said:


> oh i gotta nother question, how have some of you gone about mounting any sort of strobe lights, either a mini edge light bar, or a simple single strobe and whatnot?


Yes. I am running a light bar I got off ebay - the kind that uses the windshield bolts and goes over the top of the windshield for 4 fog lights. I used the two center holes and mounted a sho-me 11.1200 amber LED mini bar. Its nice and bright, gets the job done, and allows me to have it on my wrangler, without drilling holes in my hardtop (and it can run in the summer with the softop. Its like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...015QQitemZ250220860707QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Just got a new wrangler to move my Sno-way to - another 05, this one is a rubicon....

So, i dont have any pics of that setup.... but it looks and works good.

I bought my lightbar from here:
http://www.swps.com/ab2shledlowp.html


----------



## tvpierce

jblankster;536582 said:


> oh i gotta nother question, how have some of you gone about mounting any sort of strobe lights, either a mini edge light bar, or a simple single strobe and whatnot?


I don't know if you have a hard or soft top, but I just put a magnet-mounted strobe on my CJ with a hardtop. I set the light on top in the middle, then put a 4" circular magnet (salvaged from a speaker) on the inside -- works great.

jp


----------



## jblankster

i have a dual top, i use the hard one in the winter and the softy in the summer. i was thinking about either bolting 2 steel plates to the roof to magnet mount my whelen mini edge to or get a bar like tjthorson said


----------



## tjthorson

tvpierce;537827 said:


> I don't know if you have a hard or soft top, but I just put a magnet-mounted strobe on my CJ with a hardtop. I set the light on top in the middle, then put a 4" circular magnet (salvaged from a speaker) on the inside -- works great.
> 
> jp


There was a guy, on here I think, that had put a piece of steel on the inside and the magnet mount light on top. He claimed if he hit something hard enough to trip the plow, the light would break free, and the piece of metal would go flying, potentially into his head.

If you are going to put anything on the inside, please be careful.... I think even if you glue it, it could break free, those tops flex a lot in the middle. Maybe silicone sealant since it would flex some and still hold?

I like the light bar over the windshield because I still have my strobe for the summer (like when I pull over to help someone out of a ditch or change a flat tire)


----------



## ponyboy

if you were closer i have a western 6.5 ft steel blade off an 03 wrangler 7.5 is a .lot to push w a jeep subarnites suck


----------



## tjthorson

tjthorson;536655 said:


> Yes. I am running a light bar I got off ebay - the kind that uses the windshield bolts and goes over the top of the windshield for 4 fog lights. I used the two center holes and mounted a sho-me 11.1200 amber LED mini bar. Its nice and bright, gets the job done, and allows me to have it on my wrangler, without drilling holes in my hardtop (and it can run in the summer with the softop. Its like this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...015QQitemZ250220860707QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> 
> Just got a new wrangler to move my Sno-way to - another 05, this one is a rubicon....
> 
> So, i dont have any pics of that setup.... but it looks and works good.
> 
> I bought my lightbar from here:
> http://www.swps.com/ab2shledlowp.html


Just got back from out latest Jeep Jamboree in Missouri. Got some pics - and I remembered this thread since I didnt have one to post with my LED light bar on top of my jeep. Also notice my 6 55w "why did you just cut me off, feel the heat on the back of your neck" homemade hood mounted light bar.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

Cool pics, gotta love jeeps and off roading


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah fisher 6.9 ld or a meyers


----------



## ken643

JK-Plow;533997 said:


> Fisher doesn't make a mount for the Wrangler. The Homesteader is the only plow they recommend for the Wrangler. The Boss is only the 7 ft. Sport Duty for an 04 Wrangler (they recommend 97 to 02 Wranglers, but it will fit an 04). If you go with a Boss, you will need to beef up the front end on the 04. Curtis makes a plow and then there is Snoway. There are several Wranglers running around with the Homesteader/Suburbam plow and seem to like them. On an 04 Wranger I would go with either a Curtis or Snoway. But the biggest concern should be where is there a dealer near you and how is their service. I have an 07 Wrangler Unlimited with a Boss 7 1/2 Sport Duty and it works just fine for me.


I bought a brand new Fisher 6'9" LD minute mount 2 seasons ago for my 04 Wrangler Rubicon. Works great, installed at Fisher dealer with Timbren blocks.


----------



## corbel

Have had the fisher 6'9" for two seasons now and can't say anything but boy do I love this setup. I had to help out in jersey City today to finish clean ups and was able to turn around on little one way streets to clean up the drive ways.


----------



## sd_truck_tech

We have great experience with the Sno-Way Plows and have one on a Wrangler here at the shop with great results. They're a little heavy though so just like Ken643 we put one of these TJ Wrangler timbrens on the front to give us some extra support and all was god from there. We are able to do our parking lot and other commercial locations around the area too w/ that setup.


----------



## DPDDOG

hey Basher,

Just picked up a used 95 Jeep Wrangler with an older 22 series(?) plow. Plow works great have some work to do on the Wrangler.....How much ballast is recommended..will be putting on additional leaf soon....

Thanks Dog



basher;531565 said:


> Good advice, local support is critical.


----------

